# Anyone Try The Performance Touring Knicker?



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the Performance Women’s Touring Knicker? What did you think? How well are they made? Do they last? Thank you!

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22640&subcategory_ID=1221


----------

